# More Molly babies!!!!



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

:hbd: MY MOLLY HAD 12 BABIES!!! BUT ONE OF THEM WAS BORN DEAD, IT DIDNT LOOK FULLY DEVELOPED.. BUT 11 OUT OF 12 ISN'T BAD. THEY ALL LOOK LIKE THEY'RE GOING TO BE ORANGE. SO NOW I HAVE 31 MOLLY FRY! WOW. 17 THAT ARE 2 WEEKS OLD, 3 THAT ARE 1 1/2 WEEKS OLD, AND 11 THAT WERE JUST BORN. THE AMAZING THING IS I HAD JUST WENT TO GO TO SLEEP, AND FOR SOME REASON COULDNT SLEEP AND LOOKED IN THE NET AND NOTICED ONE SINGLE FRY. I SAT AROUND FOR A LITTLE WHILE AND WATCHED THE OTHER 11 BE BORN. *INCLUDING THE ONE THAT WASNT ALIVE* IT WAS KINDA CRAZY. I WILL GET PICS WHEN I CAN. I JUST WANTED TO POST SO I GUESS I'LL UPDATE LATER.
TAKE CARE
~JAMIE


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

congrats! I have yet to watch my fish give birth yourlucke!!  You better watch out or you will be over run with fry! lol what do you plan on doing with them?


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm giving some of them to my family and not sure with the rest.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Mine had some yesterday while I was there but I didn't see it, I just looked over and suddenly noticed some teeny fry swimming around! They all went and hid in one of the fake plants. I figured she'd have the rest early this morning, but she doesn't seem to have, and the four she had are gone, probably eaten. I couldn't keep them anyway so I hope she is eating them. Can't believe how small they were compared to my 4 week olds, shows me how much they've grown.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

How great I am watign for my two little female 24 karat gold dust mollies to get pregnant. Congrats!!!!


----------

